# Google Doodle Rubik's Cube



## o2gulo (May 18, 2014)

Have you guys checked out Google today? There's a new doodle that lets you solve a 3x3 cube. Pretty awesome stuff, though it lags for me most of the time so I haven't gotten yet good times. Makes me want to go back to cubing lol. What are your records?


----------



## tikhung01 (May 18, 2014)

Awesome......Just noticed 6 minutes ago lol................


----------



## uesyuu (May 18, 2014)

He got 10 seconds
http://youtu.be/FGPAoZtzUqQ


----------



## tikhung01 (May 18, 2014)

uesyuu said:


> He got 10 seconds
> http://youtu.be/FGPAoZtzUqQ



>Doesn't know that you can play with the keyboard
>Spent an hour solving it with mouse
>Too hard 
>FML


----------



## TDM (May 18, 2014)

That's tomorrow's doodle for me, so... guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Cm_Hu (May 18, 2014)

*Today's Google Doodle is Rubik's Cube*

I just found out that today(2014/5/19)'s google doodle is a solvable rubik's cube. You can solve it using keyboard(RUFBLD,shift) or just drag it(also on your phone).

After a few solve, i realize there is only ONE state, so i turn to Cube Explorer. The optimal solution is B R L' D2 B2 U' L F' U' B U D R B2 D F'(16f.White on the top and green on the front)


----------



## Cubo largo (May 18, 2014)

LOL, we'll see it tomorrow, in Italy is still the 18th


----------



## Cm_Hu (May 18, 2014)

Cubo largo said:


> LOL, we'll see it tomorrow, in Italy is still the 18th



Haha. Finally find something good being in China.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2014)

Why wait when you can google.com.hk?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2014)

I thought Google wasn't available in China?


----------



## XTowncuber (May 19, 2014)

I can't get the keyboard controls to work. RUFLBD doesn't seem to work. What am I missing here?

Edit: naturally as soon as I posted it started working


----------



## ajayd (May 19, 2014)

This is so painfully difficult to control. As a whole, it's far less polished than what I have come to expect from Google.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I thought Google wasn't available in China?



Hong Kong has less restrictions on the internet compared to mainland China as far as I know.


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 19, 2014)

My PB is only 22  not sub-20


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 19, 2014)

It took me 3 mins.
I'll try with the keyboard now, dragging it is so hard!


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2014)

uesyuu said:


> He got 10 seconds
> http://youtu.be/FGPAoZtzUqQ



solving optimally...


----------



## scottpeterson (May 19, 2014)

B R L' D2 B2 U' L F' U' B U D R B2 D F'(16f.White on the top and green on the front) 

I wana ask what does L' means and how to use d2 or b2, also 16f? can u be clear on that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MWilson (May 19, 2014)

scottpeterson said:


> B R L' D2 B2 U' L F' U' B U D R B2 D F'(16f.White on the top and green on the front)
> 
> I wana ask what does L' means and how to use d2 or b2, also 16f? can u be clear on that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



L' is "L prime", which, in the context of turning faces on a cube, means turn the face counter clockwise 90 degrees instead of clockwise 90 degrees.

D2 and B2 are 180 degree turns. The capitals are important because a lower case letter means to do a wide turn, which means to include the middle layer in the turn. The move "r" is equivalent to "L" and an x rotation.

16f means that the solution is 16 turns using FTM, or "Face Turn Metric", also known as HTM[/HTM]


----------



## Zeotor (May 19, 2014)

ajayd said:


> This is so painfully difficult to control.


I agree. I used the keyboard controls. It didn't help that the R key does R', F does F', and so on.



Spoiler: My result











I didn't use the shift key for turning in the opposite direction though. I didn't know that I could.


----------



## cubingawsumness (May 19, 2014)

Zeotor said:


> I agree. I used the keyboard controls. It didn't help that the R key does R', F does F', and so on.
> 
> I didn't use the shift key for turning in the opposite direction though. I didn't know that I could.



If you put caps lock (on your keyboard obvs), the moves are the normal direction (pressing r = R, shift+r = R').


----------



## scottpeterson (May 19, 2014)

Dominate said:


> L' is "L prime", which, in the context of turning faces on a cube, means turn the face counter clockwise 90 degrees instead of clockwise 90 degrees.
> 
> D2 and B2 are 180 degree turns. The capitals are important because a lower case letter means to do a wide turn, which means to include the middle layer in the turn. The move "r" is equivalent to "L" and an x rotation.
> 
> 16f means that the solution is 16 turns using FTM, or "Face Turn Metric", also known as HTM[/HTM]




cam you tell an earier way to solve the cube using the keyboard


----------



## ToastyKen (May 19, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I can't get the keyboard controls to work. RUFLBD doesn't seem to work. What am I missing here?



You can click and drag a bit outside the cube to activate the keyboard.

Even better, I found that hitting tab a couple of times after starting the scramble can give it keyboard focus. YMMV depending on your browser/OS.


Really clever trick with Caps Lock! (Sadly doesn't work on Macs, where shift still gives you uppercase when Caps Lock is down. )


----------



## xsolver (May 19, 2014)

I solved it in 6:30 minutes. Awesome thing they did, but it was a pain in the *** to turn. Also, i had to refresh my memory of the algs, theyre all in my muscles.


----------



## Cm_Hu (May 19, 2014)

I finally got 10s. I don't think it could be faster unless there is a way to do U2 in one move or find a even shorter solution than the 16f optimal solution.


----------



## TDM (May 19, 2014)

Cm_Hu said:


> I don't think it could be faster unless there is a way to do U2 in one move or find a even shorter solution than the 16f optimal solution.


Yeah, does anyone know the QTM optimal solution?


----------



## tx789 (May 19, 2014)

I got a 3:15 with the mouse. 115 moves.


----------



## liuyue (May 19, 2014)

So difficult to control.
1:35 and 85 moves.


----------



## szalejot (May 19, 2014)

Nice doodle, but difficult to control. They should work on better one for next year


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2014)

Wait, it's the same scramble every time?!


----------



## wochuy91 (May 19, 2014)

*video*


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 19, 2014)

13 seconds on vid (will be uploaded soon)


It was with the 16-move solution of course


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2014)

My first try was 1:46 in 83 moves. Those controls were so annoying lol


----------



## EMI (May 19, 2014)

Slice Moves count as one move and can be done with s, e and m.
That means there might be solutions shorter than 16 moves (even if you count double turns as two moves).


----------



## yoinneroid (May 19, 2014)

Spoiler











F M F2 D2 B' L U' B' D F B R D2 F U' (15s*)
lol, seems like you can do F2 and D2 in one move using mouse controls


----------



## RayLam (May 19, 2014)

haha,it's funny.but i had waited for minutes then finally could play it ....happy birthday to rubik's cube


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2014)

Lowest I've seen is 10, anyone got a 9 yet?


----------



## FJT97 (May 19, 2014)

uesyuu said:


> He got 10 seconds
> http://youtu.be/FGPAoZtzUqQ



i had 10 secs too

I think 9 is impossible...


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2014)

9 may be possible with mouse macros


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 19, 2014)

1:08 with track pad. Track pad succccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkssss use keyboard.


----------



## cmhardw (May 19, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15 seconds using this solution and mouse clicks 

I also memorized this solution in case anybody asks me about the google doodle today. Would be cool to get a solve around my normal solve time on a computer cube, even if it is cheating a little :3


----------



## liuyue (May 19, 2014)

Well,I have tried several times,and yes,it is the same scramble every time.


----------



## (X) (May 19, 2014)

27 sec with my own solution


----------



## CubezUBR (May 19, 2014)

i would expect google to have a bit more skill in making stuff like this since they are muli billionares
i guess it got me to cube for a change, i havent been cubing in months


----------



## applemobile (May 19, 2014)

That was the most frustrating solve i have done in a while.


----------



## kcl (May 19, 2014)

applemobile said:


> That was the most frustrating solve i have done in a while.



+1

I push R. Does R'. 
I press L.. Does L'. *facepalm*


----------



## Jon Allan (May 19, 2014)

*Optimal solution and fastest possible time*

(Hmm where did my post go? Hope this isn't a double post now...)

Optimal HTM solutions are length 16, but there seems to be no way to perform a half turn in one move with the keyboard, meaning the solution given earlier takes 19 moves, when using keys, but using the cursor 16 is possible.

There are only two optimal QTM solutions, at length 19 (a mirrored pair of the first 9 turns):
a) L F B' U U L L D' B R' D' L U D F L L U R'; and
b) L' D D R R F B' D B R' D' L U D F L L U R'

In STM those QTM solutions become length 15:
a) L S' z U2 L2 D' B R' D' L U D F L2 U R'
-> L S' L2 D2 R' B U' R' D L R F D2 L U' z; and
b) L' D2 R2 S' z D B R' D' L U D F L2 U R'
-> L' D2 R2 S' R B U' R' D L R F D2 L U' z

So, since s, m, and e work on the keyboard for the three slices, it's possible in 18 keystrokes:
LsLLDDrBurDLRFDDLu ; or
lDDRRsRBurDLRFDDLu







Running eighteen moves by keystrokes takes 10 seconds, however fast one types, even automating it via an AHK script which produces the required events within milliseconds one must still wait for the doodle to trundle on with animating the moves instructed.

```
#NoEnv 
SendMode Event
SetKeyDelay -1 -1
SetWorkingDir %A_ScriptDir% 
^+R::
Send LsLLDDrBurDLRFDDLu
;
Sleep 10000
return
```

I thought the animation looked faster with the mouse, but scripting mouse events necessitated leaving enough of a delay to put the time up to 10-12 seconds (and nearer 10 seconds it was not always performing every face turn in each run of the code).






If someone can do it in 15 moves (or less?!) in less than 10 seconds then they surely deserve a coconut.


----------



## TDM (May 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I push R. Does R'.
> I press L.. Does L'. *facepalm*


Also it shows L and F, not F and R, which is what you usually show in images. The worst thing imo is trying to rotate it using a mouse...


----------



## Zeotor (May 19, 2014)

Did anyone else see this - Cube Chrome Lab? On that page it states that you can "Request access to the code used to build these experiments."


----------



## Tempus (May 19, 2014)

Zeotor said:


> Did anyone else see this - Cube Chrome Lab? On that page it states that you can "Request access to the code used to build these experiments."


I was _just_ going to post that, and you beat me to the punch by 4 minutes. Is it possible that this link just went live and wasn't present earlier in the day?


----------



## RageCuber (May 19, 2014)

haha 128 moves... 
http://imgur.com/WpA0pG2


----------

